# HELP!!!



## AmberLops (Jun 10, 2019)

I rescued 6 Angora rabbits last weekend that were all very matted and unhealthy.
And i think one of them has a bot fly.

At first I thought it was just an abscess but it looked more swollen today and I got a good look at it.
It's a deep hole and there is something moving up and down in it...something big and dark.
I researched it and it definitely looks like a warble.
What do I do?? Do I take her to a vet?
Is there anything I can do to get it out without physically having to remove it?
She just had a litter a few days ago so i'm worried about losing her.


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 10, 2019)

@B&B Happy goats @Bunnylady @Hens and Roos 
Someone help please!!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> @B&B Happy goats @Bunnylady @Hens and Roos
> Someone help please!!



Get your tweezers out , I know you hate worms, but pull it out and syringe the inside of the hole out  or have a vet do it......yuckie I know , but you CAN do it....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 11, 2019)

Pretty much what @B&B Happy goats said, you could use veterycin or Fight Back(we use on our milking goats udder after milking)to help keep it clean.

Sorry to hear they are matted and in poor health, if you carefully cut or shave the mats off their coats will most likely grow back nicely

Good luck


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 11, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> Pretty much what @B&B Happy goats said, you could use veterycin or Fight Back(we use on our milking goats udder after milking)to help keep it clean.
> 
> Sorry to hear they are matted and in poor health, if you carefully cut or shave the mats off their coats will most likely grow back nicely
> 
> Good luck


Thank you!
And I actually did shave all of them with a 50 blade...they're pretty bald but I know they feel better


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Get your tweezers out , I know you hate worms, but pull it out and syringe the inside of the hole out  or have a vet do it......yuckie I know , but you CAN do it....


I don't think I can...I can try but I doubt it 
Would tweezers or a hemostat be better?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> I don't think I can...I can try but I doubt it
> Would tweezers or a hemostat be better?



Which ever you feel more comfortable  using....don't  think of it as a worm ....get your head right and think of it as a baby bunny you are removing.....i would use tweezers so i didn't  squish it. Cover the rabbits head if you have to to get your head set right to do it....but once out, clean that hole out good....
Girl you can do this .....save your bunny and save your money !     got to run out and check chickens, will be back to see the picture you post of the "alien within"


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

.....waiting on pictures ......


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

...you know I am going to pester you


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 11, 2019)

Oh man you're terrible!! 
I tried to get it, I really tried! I went in with tweezers, I tried to pull it out. It was so deep and I couldn't get it. Where it is was so close to her spine and that had me worried. So I brought her to the vet and they took it out no problem...only cost me $20!
I should have taken a picture of it.. it was a monster!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 11, 2019)

AmberLops said:


> Oh man you're terrible!!
> I tried to get it, I really tried! I went in with tweezers, I tried to pull it out. It was so deep and I couldn't get it. Where it is was so close to her spine and that had me worried. So I brought her to the vet and they took it out no problem...only cost me $20!
> I should have taken a picture of it.. it was a monster!



I am so proud of you for trying to get it out ! .....
Now for the truth, lol...I would do it, but I would scream like a girl...., yucky..... gross.... barf.... worms


----------



## Baymule (Jun 11, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I am so proud of you for trying to get it out ! .....
> Now for the truth, lol...I would do it, but I would scream like a girl...., yucky..... gross.... barf.... worms


I'm dyin' here! You rode her like a racehorse to get HER to pull the worm out, THEN you tell her that you would do it, but you'd be squeamish, yucky, gross, barf  laugh, giggle, snort


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 11, 2019)

I know right??!  How hilarious is that?? 
I thought @B&B Happy goats  was an expert on removing bot flies...the one telling me I can do it and that there's nothing to be grossed out about HA HA! 
Thank you everyone for your help though! I appreciate everyone!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Jun 12, 2019)

....... Really, ......I would of gotten my head straight and gone for it , but afterwards.....i would be grossed out , bot flies are discusting, ....and I would of screamed like a girl


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 12, 2019)

At least it is out and done!    That was a pretty good price, too.  Most charge more than that to walk into the room.

Keep it clean and medicated, until it heals.  The vet surely put something in there to wash it out.  I know the doe thanks you. 


As to B&B  --  you know about "read it on the internet, had to be true"


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

It was a great deal! They just charged for the office visit and nothing else  Cheapest office visit ever...the clinic I work at (doesn't treat rabbits) charges like 3x that much for an office visit!
I know she feels better, she was so happy to be home and feed her kits again 
And yep, they gave me a steroid/antibiotic cream to put on it. Happy bunny!


----------



## AmberLops (Jun 12, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> ....... Really, ......I would of gotten my head straight and gone for it , but afterwards.....i would be grossed out , bot flies are discusting, ....and I would of screamed like a girl


You're too funny  They are disgusting! Ew!


----------

